# DIRECTV Offers New Expanded Technology Protection Plan



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv just sent me an Email about their New Expanded Technology Protection Plan.

It covers TV, PCs, Tablets, etc. all to repaired within 3 days.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DirecTV sent me a poll about that last year...

~Alan


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Interesting, more info:

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/directv-offers-new-expanded-technology-protection-plan-2012-04-17

http://itbriefing.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=278390


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The DIRECTV PR link about it, http://investor.directv.com/releaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=664940



> The Protection Plan Premier includes the traditional Protection Plan, still a stand-alone offering for customers, which offers 24/7 technical support, in-home service, and coverage for power surges and failures due to normal wear and tear for the complete DIRECTV system. Expanding on this offering, DIRECTV PPP also provides protection, technical support, and in-home or repair facility service for all covered home technology used to support the DIRECTV viewing experience. The new plan also includes technical support on mobile devices should a customer experience issues related to DIRECTV programming. In addition, DIRECTV customers can add Accidental Damage from Handling* (ADH) coverage to their plan to protect select portable products from unintentional and unexpected repairs due to spills, drops and cracked screens.
> 
> The Protection Plan Premier includes product protection and supports a full range of products, including the following*:
> 
> ...


This is something that I might be very interested in.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Presumably the usual D* install techs will not be one the ones fixing our computers . . . :eek2:

Keith


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

Please do not call DIRECTV about this until 4/19 as it's unavailable until then.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Way outside their core competency. Bad move IMO.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

PokerJoker said:


> Presumably the usual D* install techs will not be one the ones fixing our computers . . . :eek2:
> 
> Keith


Correct. These will be certified television repair folks.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> DirecTV sent me a poll about that last year...
> 
> ~Alan


I got that one too and found it frustrating because it asked "which would you like" with no detail on any of the options.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

raott said:


> Way outside their core competency. Bad move IMO.


Verizon has been doing this for about a year. AT&T as well. Several of the cable providers are getting into this also.

The DIRECTV Protection Plan has been very successful and the same partnerships will apply here to extend protection to other devices used to watch DIRECTV.

A natural extension in my opinion because it is a partnership with N.E.W. where it is their core competency.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

raott said:


> Way outside their core competency. Bad move IMO.


They will not be providing the support in house. They are outsourcing it to N.E.W. Customer Service Companies.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Xsabresx said:


> I got that one too and found it frustrating because it asked "which would you like" with no detail on any of the options.


I remember thinking whenever I took the poll that if anybody read mine specifically, they'd laugh. I basically told them I wanted everything mentioned for the cheapest price... LOL!! Add in the fact that I believe some of my responses contradicted my earlier responses. :lol:

I think it seems like a good service. I won't be getting it though... insurance is too rich for my blood. I go the prayer route... it'll bite me in the butt one day, but it's a lot more affordable in the meantime... LOL!!  :lol:

~Alan


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Didn't see a price mentioned anywhere.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Didn't see a price mentioned anywhere.


If you looked in the DIRECTV press release link it has:



> The DIRECTV Protection Plan Premier will be available starting April 19, 2012, to eligible residential DIRECTV customers for $19.99/month, and an additional $4.99/month for Accidental Damage from Handling protection.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

And when you buy a TV they will consider it to be leased equipment. LOL


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

I see it covers everything connected to my AV system, down to cables and routers!?

Do I have to list them all? It's a rat's nest, of course. And if I change a cable, do I have to tell them? My AV/computer systems aren't exactly static.

(*snark* will changing equipment restart my contract period? */snark*)

Nice idea and I'm not sure that $20/month for a blanket warranty is too much, but there's got to be some fine print here someplace.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Verizon has been doing this for about a year. AT&T as well. Several of the cable providers are getting into this also.
> 
> The DIRECTV Protection Plan has been very successful and the same partnerships will apply here to extend protection to other devices used to watch DIRECTV.
> 
> A natural extension in my opinion because it is a partnership with N.E.W. where it is their core competency.


Verizon's been doing this a lot longer than a year. I was able to sign up over two years ago for all of this if I wanted to. When I was going through looking at coverages about the only thing I saw they didn't cover was the auto and home.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

All covered devices must be able to view D* programming. Mobile phones not covered.

-=K=-


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

zimm7778 said:


> Verizon's been doing this a lot longer than a year. I was able to sign up over two years ago for all of this if I wanted to. When I was going through looking at coverages about the only thing I saw they didn't cover was the auto and home.


 Yea, I had the Verizon TV Protection Plan about 18 months ago. Covered all TV's in my home (I have Fios internet only). It was $10/month at that time, but now I think it is $15. My 5yr old 50" NEC plasma died about 6 months into it and they couldn't fix it or get parts so they offered me a new (refurb?) Panny or ~$775 check. Took the check. Their service was excellent and relatively fast.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Please tell me that they are not gona use Geek Squad...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

usnret said:


> Please tell me that they are not gona use Geek Squad...


Yes, they will use the Geek Squad but what's wrong with the Geek Squad???

They have served me well.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Here we go with the "...are protection plans/extended warranties/blah blah blah....a good deal" posts..... Here's a clue, why do you think all these companies are falling over each other trying to offer them to you. And the answer is not because it's a good deal for the purchaser.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> I see it covers everything connected to my AV system, down to cables and routers!?
> 
> Do I have to list them all? It's a rat's nest, of course. And if I change a cable, do I have to tell them? My AV/computer systems aren't exactly static.
> 
> ...


You register your products online. So if you buy a TV, you register it so that it is on the manifest as a covered item. The "fine print" is a list of what items are covered and what isn't. For example, an old tube tv is not going to be covered. Certain PCs with older operating systems or built before a specific year aren't covered.

There will be a complete list of what is covered and what isn't, what the deductible is along with the total amount that would be covered in a given year. All that should be posted on Directv.com on Thursday when it launches.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

kaminar said:


> All covered devices must be able to view D* programming. Mobile phones not covered.
> 
> -=K=-


Sort of, but not exactly. Mobile phones aren't covered but there are ancillary devices like speakers, routers, etc that are covered that you don't use to watch D* either.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

As long as it includes existing equipment in my home, I'll probably consider it. However, if there is a requirement that the equipment must still be under factory warranty to be considered eligible then I'll probably pass


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> A natural extension in my opinion because it is a partnership with N.E.W. where it is their core competency.


N.E.W.'s core competency would appear to be extended service plans (insurance) and that would seem to have precious little to do with people who would come to your home and fix things.

Does N.E.W. have a large complement of in-house equipment repair technicians who make house calls?

In their Consumer Ownership Experience web page, N.E.W. speaks to "arranging for" service calls and troubleshooting over the phone. While arguably valuable services, I'm not sure that equates to actually fixing things as you might expect of someone like Sears Home Service or Best Buy's Geek Squad.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> There will be a complete list of what is covered and what isn't, what the deductible is along with the total amount that would be covered in a given year. All that should be posted on Directv.com on Thursday when it launches.


Ah, the devil is in the details, never saw a mention of a deductible or coverage limit in the press release, that changes things a bit maybe.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Barcthespark said:


> And when you buy a TV they will consider it to be leased equipment. LOL


And if they have to replace your TV it'll be with a refurb model that is 7+ years old.


----------



## dshank522 (Sep 13, 2009)

mjwagner said:


> Here we go with the "...are protection plans/extended warranties/blah blah blah....a good deal" posts..... Here's a clue, why do you think all these companies are falling over each other trying to offer them to you. And the answer is not because it's a good deal for the purchaser.


Exactly !


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Araxen said:


> And if they have to replace your TV it'll be with a refurb model that is 7+ years old.


We have had our share of experiences with extended warranties and I have yet to taking one out on large ticket items. At least in my experiences, You will either end up with a check for your that is equal to what you paid for it or they will offer you a NEW replacement.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

For the cost it might be worthwhile with replacement coverage and no deductible. 

But with deductible or trip charges or lack of replacement, I don't know that I'd have any interest. But they did the research so lets see if people put their wallets where they put their mouse.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

With 7 HDTV's, two AVR'S/home theater systems, three PC's, and a bunch or network hardware $19.95 to cover all of that might not be too bad, depending on the gotcha's in the fine print.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> N.E.W.'s core competency would appear to be extended service plans (insurance) and that would seem to have precious little to do with people who would come to your home and fix things.
> 
> Does N.E.W. have a large complement of in-house equipment repair technicians who make house calls?
> 
> In their Consumer Ownership Experience web page, N.E.W. speaks to "arranging for" service calls and troubleshooting over the phone. While arguably valuable services, I'm not sure that equates to actually fixing things as you might expect of someone like Sears Home Service or Best Buy's Geek Squad.


More than likely this will all be outsourced to local or regional service providers. Nothing different than when you buy a extended warranty from HH Gregg, Costco or Best Buy etc...this is how it is normally handled with 3rd party warranty providers. N.E.W. will handle the claim and logistics of your warranty. I do not think they have in-house folks across the USA for all the coverage, although I could be wrong, but that would not be the norm. Similar to how DirecTV ousources their installations.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

harsh said:


> N.E.W.'s core competency would appear to be extended service plans (insurance) and that would seem to have precious little to do with people who would come to your home and fix things.
> 
> Does N.E.W. have a large complement of in-house equipment repair technicians who make house calls?
> 
> In their Consumer Ownership Experience web page, N.E.W. speaks to "arranging for" service calls and troubleshooting over the phone. While arguably valuable services, I'm not sure that equates to actually fixing things as you might expect of someone like Sears Home Service or Best Buy's Geek Squad.


 The way it works is they have a call center who you first contact who does VERY basic troubleshooting. If that fails they send out a local factory authorized repair shop in your area (at least for TV's) or have you ship the item (they pay the shipping) to a factory authorized service center (TV's under 32" are shipped, larger sets are in-home). They are simply expeditor's. When my Plasma died they sent out a well known repair shop here in NNJ who came and picked it up. A few days later they said the set was no longer serviceable. The shop informed them and they contacted me a few days later an gave me 2 options (replacement or check). They are underwritten by an insurance company and are basically just an agent between the customer, repair shop and finally the insurance company who is their underwriter.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

RAD said:


> Ah, the devil is in the details, never saw a mention of a deductible or coverage limit in the press release, that changes things a bit maybe.


Of course, that's what an insurance policy normally has. For Verizon and AT&T's plan, I think they charge like $89 to come out and take a look and then will replace up to $4000 or something to that effect. I'd need to double check. D* will charge a smaller fee but replace a higher amount, but yes there will be a deductible like most insurance policies.

The difference with this plan is that many customers will buy a new tv at FILL IN BLANK Consumer Electronics store and then be offered to by 1, 2, 3 year extended warranty on the spot. This plan allows a customer another bite of the apple so to speak if they didn't buy that plan last year or two years ago, plus it's spread out on a monthly basis rather than one lump sum add-on cost at the point of purchase.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> The way it works is they have a call center who you first contact who does VERY basic troubleshooting. If that fails they send out a local factory authorized repair shop in your area (at least for TV's) or have you ship the item (they pay the shipping) to a factory authorized service center (TV's under 32" are shipped, larger sets are in-home). They are simply expeditor's. When my Plasma died they sent out a well known repair shop here in NNJ who came and picked it up. A few days later they said the set was no longer serviceable. The shop informed them and they contacted me a few days later an gave me 2 options (replacement or check). They are underwritten by an insurance company and are basically just an agent between the customer, repair shop and finally the insurance company who is their underwriter.


THIS


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> ........When my Plasma died they sent out a well known repair shop here in NNJ who came and picked it up. A few days later they said the set was no longer serviceable. The shop informed them and they contacted me a few days later an gave me 2 options (replacement or check). .......


Depending on what choice you made:

Was the replacement for like kind?

Was the check for: Original purchase price, replacement cost or was it depreciated?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> N.E.W.'s core competency would appear to be extended service plans (insurance) and that would seem to have precious little to do with people who would come to your home and fix things.
> 
> Does N.E.W. have a large complement of in-house equipment repair technicians who make house calls?
> 
> In their Consumer Ownership Experience web page, N.E.W. speaks to "arranging for" service calls and troubleshooting over the phone. While arguably valuable services, I'm not sure that equates to actually fixing things as you might expect of someone like Sears Home Service or Best Buy's Geek Squad.


Yes, they underwrite these things but they also have a huge network of technicians nationwide that do these things. That's what I meant by their core competency in terms of the repair work and the network which they tie into.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Of course, that's what an insurance policy normally has. For Verizon and AT&T's plan, I think they charge like $89 to come out and take a look and then will replace up to $4000 or something to that effect. I'd need to double check. D* will charge a smaller fee but replace a higher amount, but yes there will be a deductible like most insurance policies.
> 
> The difference with this plan is that many customers will buy a new tv at FILL IN BLANK Consumer Electronics store and then be offered to by 1, 2, 3 year extended warranty on the spot. This plan allows a customer another bite of the apple so to speak if they didn't buy that plan last year or two years ago, plus it's spread out on a monthly basis rather than one lump sum add-on cost at the point of purchase.


As someone that worked for an insurance company for 30+ years I know how it works, but the word insurance never appeared in the PR. As I said, the devil will be in the details of how this will all work.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

For me, I would likely have to add on the ADH for the extra $4.99, since I have a 5 and an 8 year old under my roof. Weird things happen around here for no apparent reason.

And because of my wonderful wife (love her to death), I would like to rename the ADH to ADHD (adult deficit handling disorder) for our household. She is a bit clumsy sometimes, and again....weird things happen to our electronics around here.

So that totals $24.98 a month, but do not forget the TAX.

For me, looking at $26.25 a month or $315 per year. Already paying over $2600/year, that would take it to 3K per year to DirecTV, minus a couple programming discounts.

I just don't have that extra disposable income right now or anytime soon.....so I will have to take my chances without it as I do have the standard protection plan.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

drpjr said:


> Depending on what choice you made:
> 
> Was the replacement for like kind?
> 
> Was the check for: Original purchase price, replacement cost or was it depreciated?


For a "like replacement of similar function." It was to replace a 5 year old probably 2nd gen NEC 50" plasma set (with more burn-in that a gaggle of teenage girls in string bikinis on the beach) which I paid $4000+ for. It didn't even have a tuner. I would have never expected original purchase price, that would be naive of me considering sale priced (IIRC 9th gen) lowest featured 50" sets could be had for under $700 in January of 2011.

Their contract says the replacement set could either "new or refubished" OR I would have the option for a cash payment. (Edit: there was no deductible)

What they offfered me was a new Panasonic, current model but most "basic featured" set (which actually had MORE than my 5yr old NEC tunerless set had) or Sevenhundred something bucks (~$750 rings a bell but not 100% sure).

I took the check, added around $400 and got a (at the time) top 'o the line Panasonic VT25 3D 50" w/3pr free 3d glasses with a "free" a Panny BD player on a "direct from Panny" deal .

I know with this plan (it was through Verizon) there was a MAX dollar limit permitted in claims over a year and I have little doubt DirecTV will do the same. Considering they warrantied ANY set regardless of age that does make sense. In the case of Verizon they never even required serial numbers or the number or age of the sets I had. For another $10 (total $20) I could have had all electronics in my home covered. I had the plan from July 2010 through Jan 2011.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Square Trade doesnt have deductibles, pay once, item is covered, even if sold. This might be good for people with 7 TV's in the house, but not for people with a couple Tv's and nothing else to speak of.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

It says that if they don't show up within 3 days you will be refunded the cost of the service call. What cost would that be? Sounds like there is an additional charge for a service call?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Remember to read the fine print carefully before signing up for any kind of extended warranty/insurance policy. I know this should be common sense, but it bears repeating. Also, remember, that they are offering this because they plan on making a healthy profit margin, not because they are being nice.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ATARI said:


> Remember to read the fine print carefully before signing up for any kind of extended warranty/insurance policy. I know this should be common sense, but it bears repeating. Also, remember, that they are offering this because they plan on making a healthy profit margin, not because they are being nice.


 It's no different from car, life, medical or homeowners insurance or gasoline. The bottom line is profit and the bigger the better. You really can't worry about who is making money. What's most important is what the "protection" does for you and if it is worth the cost to you. Of course they plan on making a healthy profit margin.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Satelliteracer said:


> That's what I meant by their core competency in terms of the repair work and the network which they tie into.


So if I bought a copy of their phone directory I would be competent too?

DIRECTV has similar relationships with contractors and many will agree that your chances of a favorable (swift, painless and lasting) outcome are better with an in-house tech than they are with a contractor.

I submit that dealing direct with a single entity is less likely to get you in the middle of a turd-passing exercise. N.E.W. is not such an organization.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> It's no different from car, life, medical or homeowners insurance or gasoline. The bottom line is profit and the bigger the better. You really can't worry about who is making money. What's most important is what the "protection" does for you and if it is worth the cost to you. Of course they plan on making a healthy profit margin.


Automobile insurance is very different then life insurance, which is very different then medical insurance, which is very different than homeowners insurance and I have no idea how gasoline fits at all. And all of the insurances you listed are only tangentially similar to an extended warranty or "protection plan". The benefits or lack thereof of purchasing extended warranties or "protection plans" have been discussed and debated here and in other places ad nauseam. A few Google searches will turn up plenty of reference material.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mjwagner said:


> Automobile insurance is very different then life insurance, which is very different then medical insurance, which is very different than homeowners insurance and I have no idea how gasoline fits at all. And all of the insurances you listed are only tangentially similar to an extended warranty or "protection plan". The benefits or lack thereof of purchasing extended warranties or "protection plans" have been discussed and debated here and in other places ad nauseam. A few Google searches will turn up plenty of reference material.


I'm very familiar with the difference between extended warranties & life insurance and the others but I wasn't referring to or "comparing" the "benefits" or the "type" of warranties or insurance only to the comment I quoted that read: "_remember, that they are offering this because they plan on making a healthy profit margin, not because they are being nice_" which is the goal of any business in the world including those that I mentioned. Even "non-proifts" are in business to make a lot of money (as payroll for it's execs) and not "just to be nice." They have no different a motive for existing than does an insurance company selling extended warranties.  So I stand by my comment.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Exactly, while they are all quite different it really comes down to the fact that you are betting money with a company that something bad is going to happen to you or your stuff :lol:


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

PokerJoker said:


> Presumably the usual D* install techs will not be one the ones fixing our computers . . . :eek2:
> 
> Keith


Although I spent 5 years fixing computers before I became a technician, I don't dare touch customer computers. It's bad enough waiting on the directv boxes let a lone grandmas 2002 machine!


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Square Trade doesnt have deductibles, pay once, item is covered, even if sold. This might be good for people with 7 TV's in the house, but not for people with a couple Tv's and nothing else to speak of.


I agree. We have Squaretrade for some of our electronics. It's way cheaper and you can get 30% off coupons all the time. We had a PS3 go bad and they paypaled us $299 in 4 days. No deductable at all. We bought a new PS3 with a new squaretrade warranty.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

"TBlazer07" said:


> I'm very familiar with the difference between extended warranties & life insurance and the others but I wasn't referring to or "comparing" the "benefits" or the "type" of warranties or insurance only to the comment I quoted that read: "remember, that they are offering this because they plan on making a healthy profit margin, not because they are being nice" which is the goal of any business in the world including those that I mentioned. Even "non-proifts" are in business to make a lot of money (as payroll for it's execs) and not "just to be nice." They have no different a motive for existing than does an insurance company selling extended warranties.  So I stand by my comment.


Well at least now I understand what you meant. I'm a believer in profit as well, but I prefer not to get completely "ripped off". Again I prefer not to rehash something that has been covered elsewhere as I indicated but the profit margin on these things is usually far greater than the profit made on selling the items that are being covered. I stand by my position, and that of Consumer Reports I might add, that these things are typically a complete waste of money for the consumer.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'LL pass and take my chances with my current PP. I already pay D* $1900 a year and with yearly rate increases I just can't afford it. Besides, my son deals with my computer issues as they arise. Keeps them humming. Never had an "outsider" touch my computers in years. As far as A/V gear is concerned (TV,stereo) I replace as needed-8-10 years in my experience. Makes no sense having my components out of service(sending out for repair,arranging for in home repair and all the related jump through the hoop crap). I'll go out and buy what I need and be back in business within hours or less. No thanks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Square Trade doesnt have deductibles, pay once, item is covered, even if sold. This might be good for people with 7 TV's in the house, but not for people with a couple Tv's and nothing else to speak of.


Personally, having 7 HD TVs in your house is kind of an indication of having enough money to insure yourself.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

The page on their site is not exactly informative.

www.directv.com/protection


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> I'LL pass and take my chances with my current PP. I already pay D* $1900 a year and with yearly rate increases I just can't afford it. Besides, my son deals with my computer issues as they arise. Keeps them humming. Never had an "outsider" touch my computers in years. As far as A/V gear is concerned (TV,stereo) I replace as needed-8-10 years in my experience. Makes no sense having my components out of service(sending out for repair,arranging for in home repair and all the related jump through the hoop crap). I'll go out and buy what I need and be back in business within hours or less. No thanks.


Me too, John. We tried PSE&G's plan a few years ago and it was awful. And expensive. As for the GEEK Squad, maybe they're well trained in the Atlanta region, but they're pretty awful here. All you have to do is stand by their counter in the Bridgewater BB and listen to the people complaining about their shoddy service and you'd be turned off too.

Something of mine breaks down and I'm usually pretty happy. Chance to buy a new toy.....:lol:

Thing is, if you buy a quality product it rarely goes south.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> *The page on their site is not exactly informative.*
> 
> www.directv.com/protection


That's an understatement. This from a company that can't get their own equipment to work correctly. Anything for a buck.

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> That's an understatement. This from a company that can't get their own equipment to work correctly. Anything for a buck.
> 
> Rich


I am actually considering signing up, but would like just a little bit of info before pulling the trigger.

I have a wonky 42" LCD TV and a laptop in need of service that I'd love to get fixed/replaced under this coverage.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I am actually considering signing up, but would like just a little bit of info before pulling the trigger.
> 
> I have a wonky 42" LCD TV and a laptop in need of service that I'd love to get fixed/replaced under this coverage.


I've been a member of the PP since I got D*. Saved a small fortune over the years. Wouldn't be without it, but this is a bit over the top.

Can't help but wonder if your wonky TV might fall into one of those categories that medical insurance has, like the one about the existing condition not being covered.

More info is definitely needed. Your link shows that.

I gotta ask: What does a "wonky" TV do?....:lol:

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> I gotta ask: What does a "wonky" TV do?....:lol:
> 
> Rich


In my case, a "wonky" TV does not display dark areas of the screen well (all blotchy). It also has one pixel wide vertical green lines throughout the entire picture.

I also have a "wonky" subwoofer that makes an annoying pulsating hum all the time (and it's not a ground-loop issue).

I have the "wonky" market cornered at the moment.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> The page on their site is not exactly informative.
> 
> www.directv.com/protection


Yep. It looks like the terms and conditions doc is the one from the original PP.

Also, the "Manage your account" links on the page are bad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> In my case, a "wonky" TV does not display dark areas of the screen well (all blotchy). It also has one pixel wide vertical green lines throughout the entire picture.
> 
> I also have a "wonky" subwoofer that makes an annoying pulsating hum all the time (and it's not a ground-loop issue).
> 
> I have the "wonky" market cornered at the moment.


I'll say! Thanx....:lol:

Rich


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mjwagner said:


> Well at least now I understand what you meant. I'm a believer in profit as well, but I prefer not to get completely "ripped off". Again I prefer not to rehash something that has been covered elsewhere as I indicated but the profit margin on these things is usually far greater than the profit made on selling the items that are being covered. I stand by my position, and that of Consumer Reports I might add, that these things are typically a complete waste of money for the consumer.


 Generally a rip-off, true, but if you learn to "play it" right it could work to your advantage. Like my 5yr old NEC Plasma that died about 4 months after I signed up for the Verizon "TV Plan." It did actually die, and fortunately, thanks to "Veriz-o-care" (pun intended) previously existing conditions (ie: old age) were not excluded.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> Me too, John. We tried PSE&G's plan a few years ago and it was awful. And expensive. As for the GEEK Squad, maybe they're well trained in the Atlanta region, but they're pretty awful here. All you have to do is stand by their counter in the Bridgewater BB and listen to the people complaining about their shoddy service and you'd be turned off too.
> 
> Something of mine breaks down and I'm usually pretty happy. Chance to buy a new toy.....:lol:
> 
> ...


I sort of suspected that PSE&G plan was useless, thanks for confirming it.

The water company is sure pushing their plan too.

As for the GS I already knew that since I get so many computers for repair with the sticker they put on the computer when you go in the door.

FWIW if you need help with the computer hardware / software/ Malware removal drop by http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/

I hope not to have to see you there BTW.

Good Luck 
Roger


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I sort of suspected that PSE&G plan was useless, thanks for confirming it.


You're welcome. They should just stick to what they know.



> The water company is sure pushing their plan too.


The one for replacing the underground water feed to your home?



> As for the GS I already knew that since I get so many computers for repair with the sticker they put on the computer when you go in the door.


I've got a friend who's an appliance repairman and he sees the same thing with appliances PSE&G have gotten their hands on.



> FWIW if you need help with the computer hardware / software/ Malware removal drop by http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
> 
> I hope not to have to see you there BTW.
> 
> ...


I will put that link in a file and hope I never have to use it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Yep. It looks like the terms and conditions doc is the one from the original PP.
> 
> Also, the "Manage your account" links on the page are bad.


http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/0419_Protection_Plan_Premier_Terms.pdf


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

I did read in the details they have a maximum limit of $2000. per item so if they could not repair your TV you would only get $2,000. no matter the value.
But one would assume it could be repaired for less then this.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

How does this work? Currently I cannot view Directv on my MAC computer. I can view HBO Go with my Directv HBO subscription. Does that quality as being able to view Directv?

Also I assume something like Boxee or Roku would not qualify as a covered item as they themselves can't be used to view Directv.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

gator1234 said:


> How does this work? Currently I cannot view Directv on my MAC computer. I can view HBO Go with my Directv HBO subscription. Does that quality as being able to view Directv?
> 
> Also I assume something like Boxee or Roku would not qualify as a covered item as they themselves can't be used to view Directv.


 As per the PDF I posted "All types of Computer Systems, Laptops and Tablets are eligible for coverage under this Plan" As long as it has OS X or newer. I have no idea about the Boxee or Roku, but I think not.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

TBlazer07, Thanks for the explanation. All in all it seems they treated you more than fairly.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to say, the terms are actually better than I thought they'd be. This may be the first ever service plan I get. I have a lot of stuff that would be covered.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

lee78221 said:


> As per the PDF I posted "All types of Computer Systems, Laptops and Tablets are eligible for coverage under this Plan" As long as it has OS X or newer. I have no idea about the Boxee or Roku, but I think not.


Boxee and Roku not covered


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Boxee and Roku not covered


How about powered subwoofers? DVD players?

The terms and conditions are very vague.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

From the plan's terms and conditions:

*This Plan includes the following enhanced coverage:
- A one-time annual battery replacement for
Laptops.*

Huh?? So does your laptop get a new battery just once, or can it get a replacement battery as often as once a year?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I love that there's a cancellation fees if you cancel in the first year and that it varies by state. 

Beyond that, the documentation on the new plan seems to be somewhat lacking...

The main page notes in the fine print that there is a service fee, but the actual terms make no mention of it.

Also, I can't find a comprehensive list of what is covered and not covered. SatRacer said Roku and Boxee are not, but if he didn't mention it here, or you never heard of this site, how would someone know?


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> The main page notes in the fine print that there is a service fee, but the actual terms make no mention of it.


It does:



> Service Fee: In the event that one of the following
> products: all TVs, all computer systems, home theater
> systems, tablets, netbooks, laptops and monitors less than
> 24" in size requires service, you will be required to pay a
> ...


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

lee78221 said:


> It does:


If you hook a computer to a TV larger than 24", does it become a "monitor"? That way you can bypass the service fee?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> If you hook a computer to a TV larger than 24", does it become a "monitor"? That way you can bypass the service fee?


hahah didnt take long


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Also, I can't find a comprehensive list of what is covered and not covered. SatRacer said Roku and Boxee are not, but if he didn't mention it here, or you never heard of this site, how would someone know?


Sure seems like there is a lot of "fine print". I can just imagine all the loopholes. Ill stick with Squaretrade. One time fee, no "service fee", and they cover anything you want to cover.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> The one for replacing the underground water feed to your home?


Yes, that is the one.



> I've got a friend who's an appliance repairman and he sees the same thing with appliances PSE&G have gotten their hands on.
> Rich


Not a huge surprise.

Did you know that the GS doesn't really do hardware at the store level? 
I have heard from my Customers that the laptop that they bought the extended warranty for, took over a month to be repaired.

The next time they brought it into the local computer store and paid for the repair even though the extended warranty had time left because they couldn't be without another month +

The conspiricist in me thinks that may be deliberate so they don't come back again.

Cheers


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

lee78221 said:


> It does:


I searched the protection plan PDF for this service fee and don't see it, or anything close the paragraphs you quoted:

http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/1010_protection_plan_terms.pdf

Was there somewhere else you found it??


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I searched the protection plan PDF for this service fee and don't see it, or anything close the paragraphs you quoted:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/1010_protection_plan_terms.pdf
> 
> Was there somewhere else you found it??


That one's for the old PP.

http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/0419_Protection_Plan_Premier_Terms.pdf


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Sure seems like there is a lot of "fine print". I can just imagine all the loopholes. Ill stick with Squaretrade. One time fee, no "service fee", and they cover anything you want to cover.


The problem with Squaretrade is after your coverage period expires I don't think you can renew. So if you do 3 years, you have no coverage after 3 years. With the Directv deal you always have coverage as long as you pay your monthly fee, no matter how long you have had the items. At least this is how I understand it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gator1234 said:


> The problem with Squaretrade is after your coverage period expires I don't think you can renew. So if you do 3 years, you have no coverage after 3 years. With the Directv deal you always have coverage as long as you pay your monthly fee, no matter how long you have had the items. At least this is how I understand it.


And for apparently as many items as you own. What would the cost be at Squaretrade to cover my 3 flat panel TV's, 2 A/V receivers, 4 laptop computers, etc.?


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

If you sign up for the service where do you go to enter your equipment?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> That one's for the old PP.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/dpp_terms/0419_Protection_Plan_Premier_Terms.pdf


Thanks hilmar2k!


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

Just got off phone with them they do not cover smart phones apple pc's or my DLP TV's so is it not for me sad it is a good deal


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

dbstv said:


> Just got off phone with them they do not cover smart phones apple pc's or my DLP TV's so is it not for me sad it is a good deal


This statement does not agree with the info on their terms and condition sheet from their website as it applies to Apple PCs. It states "All types of Computer Systems, Laptops and Tablets are eligible for coverage under this Plan except Computers and Laptops which are not equipped with a Windows Operating System version Windows XP or newer or Android version 1.6 or newer and Apple computers which are not equipped with an Apple operating system version OS X or newer or Linux OS with 2009 publication date or newer". In other words they are saying Apple computers are not covered "if they are not equipped with OS X or newer". So as long as your Apple computer has the current OS X such as Lion is would appear to be covered. Same goes for an Apple laptop.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

gator1234 said:


> The problem with Squaretrade is after your coverage period expires I don't think you can renew. So if you do 3 years, you have no coverage after 3 years. With the Directv deal you always have coverage as long as you pay your monthly fee, no matter how long you have had the items. At least this is how I understand it.


 Correct, and Squaretrade won't cover the 3yr or 5yr old LCD or Plasma TV you ALREADY have. ST only gives you 30 days after purchase of a newly purchased item.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> And for apparently as many items as you own. What would the cost be at Squaretrade to cover my 3 flat panel TV's, 2 A/V receivers, 4 laptop computers, etc.?


 ZERO dollars because S.T. does not cover "what you already own" unless you owned it for less than 30 days. They base price on retail price. My 50" Panasonic plasma was ~$195 plus NJ sales tax (which surprised me) for 5 years based on a $1700 retail after a 30% off coupon.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

That is what they told me

But the DLP TV's I got killed me from getting it


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> ZERO dollars because S.T. does not cover "what you already own" unless you owned it for less than 30 days. They base price on retail price. My 50" Panasonic plasma was ~$195 plus NJ sales tax (which surprised me) for 5 years based on a $1700 retail after a 30% off coupon.


I know that. My question was more rhetorical in nature.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

dbstv said:


> That is what they told me
> 
> But the DLP TV's I got killed me from getting it


Yeah, I have an LCoS projection TV that I'd love to be covered. Even still, I can cover 3 LCD TV's, 3 laptops, a netbook, and tons of A/V equipment. Not to mention the standard PP plan stuff that it also covers (I don't currently have the PP).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

This is true. SQ doesnt cover things you already own, but to be honest, how much is the "fair market value" of a 4 yr old TV? Also, this policy does not cover "Acts of God". So that lightning strike isnt covered. If they pay you off, you have to return your product to them. Who pays the shipping for that 60" big screen when you have to send it to them?
Plus they wont cover projectors, DLP (makes one wonder), Blu-Ray players...

ST warranties are transferable if you sell the product. This one isnt.

I am sure for some people, it would be worth the peace of mind. I only carry extended warranties on items that will still be worth over $500 at the time of the warranty expiration (my two Flat screen tv's), and the two items subject to accidental damage from dropping (my laptop, and my tablet). Both those were so cheap for the 4 yr policy, it was worth it to me. Homeowners covers acts of God and theft, both items this policy wont cover.

The odds of losing a covered item after the manufacturers warranty expires is pretty slim with electronics. Most my stuff is outdated before the warranty expires, or gets upgraded anyway.

Now if I had a $1500 home theatre amp, and $2000 speakers, I might be interested, if it covered the speakers blowing out, and the amp. Not sure if ST covers speakers, but I couldnt afford that kind of system anyway.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"gator1234" said:


> This statement does not agree with the info on their terms and condition sheet from their website as it applies to Apple PCs. It states "All types of Computer Systems, Laptops and Tablets are eligible for coverage under this Plan except Computers and Laptops which are not equipped with a Windows Operating System version Windows XP or newer or Android version 1.6 or newer and Apple computers which are not equipped with an Apple operating system version OS X or newer or Linux OS with 2009 publication date or newer". In other words they are saying Apple computers are not covered "if they are not equipped with OS X or newer". So as long as your Apple computer has the current OS X such as Lion is would appear to be covered. Same goes for an Apple laptop.


Which is why I stand by my original statement and this is a terrible idea. D*s track record on its CSRs knowing anything in detail is abysmal. This program, which is terms and conditions intensive, will only lead to failed customer expectations.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

raott said:


> Which is why I stand by my original statement and this is a terrible idea. D*s track record on its CSRs knowing anything in detail is abysmal. This program, which is terms and conditions intensive, will only lead to failed customer expectations.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> Yeah, I have an LCoS projection TV that I'd love to be covered.


There's not much that can go wrong with an LCoS outside of the iris. That and any fans are the only moving parts. The new FP LCoS from JVC doesn't even have an iris.

Retroactive coverage is often kinda hit and miss.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

harsh said:


> There's not much that can go wrong with an LCoS outside of the iris. That and any fans are the only moving parts. The new FP LCoS from JVC doesn't even have an iris.
> 
> Retroactive coverage is often kinda hit and miss.


I was thinking about the bulb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hilmar2k said:


> I was thinking about the bulb.


Have you priced bulbs recently?

I just paid under $60 for with two day delivery for my RPTV. It is less if you're willing to mount a new bulb in your old housing.

I don't know what the lifespan of the new bulb is going to be, but it only took me ten minutes to change so it is something I'll likely order a spare for.

If you have to take the unit apart to swap out the lamp, you're level of difficulty will likely be greater and labor may enter into the equation.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

So I signed up for this yesterday. Plan covers all aspects of anything you can watch DIRECTV on. So beyond TV's and computers, A/V receivers, speakers, powered subwoofers, cabling, monitors, keyboards, mouses, and tablets are all covered. Plus, if you get the ADH add on, the screen of your smartphone is covered. 

Covers enough stuff that I own that I deemed it a good value. Plus, I have that wonky stuff I mentioned before that can now be serviced.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> So I signed up for this yesterday. Plan covers all aspects of anything you can watch DIRECTV on. So beyond TV's and computers, A/V receivers, speakers, powered subwoofers, cabling, monitors, keyboards, mouses, and tablets are all covered. Plus, if you get the ADH add on, the screen of your smartphone is covered.
> 
> Covers enough stuff that I own that I deemed it a good value. Plus, I have that wonky stuff I mentioned before that can now be serviced.


Let us know what happens when you make your first damage claim on the wonky stuff.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Let us know what happens when you make your first damage claim on the wonky stuff.


Well, that'll be in 28 days.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> So I signed up for this yesterday. Plan covers all aspects of anything you can watch DIRECTV on. So beyond TV's and computers, A/V receivers, speakers, powered subwoofers, cabling, monitors, keyboards, mouses, and tablets are all covered. Plus, if you get the ADH add on, the screen of your smartphone is covered.
> 
> Covers enough stuff that I own that I deemed it a good value. Plus, I have that wonky stuff I mentioned before that can now be serviced.


I also signed up. I have used Square Trade and Mack Warranty in this past. In the long run this will be much cheaper.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

gator1234 said:


> This statement does not agree with the info on their terms and condition sheet from their website as it applies to Apple PCs. It states "All types of Computer Systems, Laptops and Tablets are eligible for coverage under this Plan except Computers and Laptops which are not equipped with a Windows Operating System version Windows XP or newer or Android version 1.6 or newer and Apple computers which are not equipped with an Apple operating system version OS X or newer or Linux OS with 2009 publication date or newer". In other words they are saying Apple computers are not covered "if they are not equipped with OS X or newer". So as long as your Apple computer has the current OS X such as Lion is would appear to be covered. Same goes for an Apple laptop.


The way it's worded I believe my 11 year old PowerBook G4 (it shipped with 10.1 or 10.2 but I have 10.5 running on it) seems to be covered in addition to my six year old MacBook running 10.7. Hrm.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

JBv said:


> The way it's worded I believe my 11 year old PowerBook G4 (it shipped with 10.1 or 10.2 but I have 10.5 running on it) seems to be covered in addition to my six year old MacBook running 10.7. Hrm.


You would be correct.


----------



## bikemanAMD (May 1, 2011)

Would my 55inch HDTV CRT be covered? or our DLP Television? 

Don't really watch much Directv on the computers at the moment, though i might when i get my faster AMD A8 APU System more often

Model of my TV is Mitsubshi WS-55315 55 inch CRT
Model of upstairs DLPH is WD-65731, Mitsubshi DLP 65 inch


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bikemanAMD said:


> Would my 55inch HDTV CRT be covered? or our DLP Television?
> 
> Don't really watch much Directv on the computers at the moment, though i might when i get my faster AMD A8 APU System more often
> 
> ...


From what I've seen in the service coverage document they specifically mention flat panel LCD, LCE and PLASMA, no others, as being covered.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I read a study that listed the items of which people purchase that do not give you the best return on investment and protection plans were on the top of the list. On the average, the biggest waste of money is on protection plans in general. The average amount spent on protection plans in general is much more than the average that is spent on fixing the items. 

Let me put it this way. I have had an HR20 for I believe about 5 years now (it could be less or more). 5 x 12 x $6 = $360. I would have never come close to spending that amount to replace equipment or to get an alignment (which I never needed and I can do myself anyway).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> I read a study that listed the items of which people purchase that do not give you the best return on investment and protection plans were on the top of the list. On the average, the biggest waste of money is on protection plans in general. The average amount spent on protection plans in general is much more than the average that is spent on fixing the items.
> 
> Let me put it this way. I have had an HR20 for I believe about 5 years now (it could be less or more). 5 x 12 x $6 = $360. I would have never come close to spending that amount to replace equipment or to get an alignment (which I never needed and I can do myself anyway).


Normally I agree, but for a person that has a larger the average number of devices that would be covered it might make financial sense.


----------



## eric57 (Apr 20, 2008)

ATARI said:


> Let us know what happens when you make your first damage claim on the wonky stuff.


I love DTV, but these plans generate revenue for them--because the plans are insurance policies. I'm not saying that the plan is worthless, but why not ensure you don't lose equipment in the first place? The plan makes DTV money because most folks protect their equipment and enough people live where lightning-induced surges are minimal.

Anyway, the main causes of electrical equipment loss are power surges and sags. Most damage to electronic equipment--especially motors and power supplies--is due to repeated power sags and returns to normal voltage and watts levels. Sags are caused by excessive power draws to your electric grid segment. The less frequent surges can (rarely) be caused by the electricity provider but are most likely due to outside sources, like lightning or Coronal Mass Ejections (CMEs) from our sun.

First, check with your utility provider to see if they have a "whole house" protection for surges. Basically, they'll just put a surge protector between the transformer line drop to your house and your circuit breakers.

Second, to protect against surges originating from within this external protection, you can install UPS devices. I suggest using UPS instead of only surge suppressor strips because a good UPS system will also provide "line leveling" which boosts the voltage to your devices when it detects a power sag from the outlet source.

Third, ensure your UPS system boosts electric output to the correct voltage using capacitors and not the battery. Both approaches work, but there is much more lag time using the UPS battery. Capacitors are just electrical components that can hold and release an electric charge.

Fourth, you can attach power strips to your UPS for more available outlets--but they really should be the kind that can properly distribute power among all attached devices--even when one device turns on a motor.

Last, if you get a lot of lightning, consider a lighting rod system to ensure lighting grounds away from your house. The setup described above may save your electronics, but it won't prevent a lightning strike to the house which could start a fire and destroy your AV stuff--or kill someone.

Finally, I'd be remiss if I didn't further discuss Coronal Mass Ejections (CMEs) from our sun. These are huge charged hunks of plasma particles carrying trillions of volts, which are blown from the sun at about a million miles per hour. This plasma is usually deflected by the earth's magnetic field (responsible for the beautiful lights at our polar regions). The largest CME on record occurred in 1859, when trillions of volts made it through our magnetic field and crippled the only electronic system at the time--the telegraph. Aurora's were seen as far south as Florida. The system above can handle almost all CME events. However, a major CME could cripple satellites and electric grids. Of course, then the last thing to worry about will be our AV systems 

In our home, we have the power company's surge suppression, and UPSes for all computing equipment (including router, switches, broadband cable "modem"), AV equipment, and security system. None of this stuff has ever been damaged, even when neighbors lose devices during a thunderstorm.

I know this post is long, but I thinks it's better to be proactive than reactive. Then you can better decide if there is any value regarding the protection plan, given that fixing things is a large part of it.

No affiliation, but I recommend APC equipment--and their website has all sorts of white papers about electrical stuff and configurator tools to help you decide which devices would be best for your environment. Plus, prices are good.

Regards, Eric.


----------



## bungi43 (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's not been mentioned, check with your homeowners insurance company. Some of these items (not all) may be available to add to a personal articles policy/floater...and at the cost for that much cheaper (depending on what all you want to add).


I know with State Farm (at least in the State I write in) you can add laptops/computers at a cost of 2.20 per 100 dollars insured. No deductible and all risk perils.

So if you only have a few items you'd want to protect, that might be a better option.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Click on the banner between channels 354 and 355. 1 minute commercial explains a bit more


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

This one price fits all policy might be a good deal for people with expensive equipment. THe flip side is people with less expensive equipment (or older stuff) would subsidize them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Click on the banner between channels 354 and 355. 1 minute commercial explains a bit more


Yes it does. Why is the banner only located there?


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Click on the banner between channels 354 and 355. 1 minute commercial explains a bit more


Directv advises you have to add all your equipment within 30 days of taking the service. I assume if you purchase a new item after this 30 days, you can add it if it is a covered item. In fact if you have this service you can add items a year from now. Is this correct?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> Click on the banner between channels 354 and 355. 1 minute commercial explains a bit more


 I have no banner there. (HR34)


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Nor do I. HR34.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Just checked both my HR24-500s. The banner between channels 354 and 355 is no longer there. It was when I posted on 7 May 12.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gator1234 said:


> Directv advises you have to add all your equipment within 30 days of taking the service. I assume if you purchase a new item after this 30 days, you can add it if it is a covered item. In fact if you have this service you can add items a year from now. Is this correct?


I was originally told that all existing equipment needed to be added within 30 days, and new equipment can be added as it's purchased. However, I had some other reason to be on the phone with them, and asked about that and was told that anything can be added at any time.

To be safe, however, I got all of my existing stuff added within that first 30 day window.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just had an appliance repairman in the house Monday who used to work for N.E.W. He had nothing good to say about them. Quit after 7 months. Said they overload their people with jobs. I know what that means.

Another question that comes to mind: Will D* provide any oversight or will this program be run as the (I actually have a hard time typing this) "refurbishing" program?

Rich


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I've found that it is generally better to not subscribe to these types of insurance/assurance plans.
Better to invest the premiums and pay for any repairs you can't do yourself.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone know how to delete an item on the product registration page? I see to have an item entered twice but there is no option to delete.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

So I have the one that is $24.99 a month and includes dropping, so I dropped my laptop and the f and the T button fell off will this cover that?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> So I have the one that is $24.99 a month and includes dropping, so I dropped my laptop and the f and the T button fell off will this cover that?


Yup, for a $50 service charge. You just have to be outside of the 30 day waiting period that starts the day you sign up.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> I've found that it is generally better to not subscribe to these types of insurance/assurance plans.
> Better to invest the premiums and pay for any repairs you can't do yourself.[/
> 
> Amen brother. How good are you who sign up at jumping through the flaming hoops that the program contractor is going to put you through? Good luck boys and girls. Save your money.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Just filed my first claim. Slightly cumbersome, but I have a feeling they'll work some of the bugs out as the plan ages a little.

So far I'm in it for one monthly payment of $25, and the $50 service fee, and I'm about to get a laptop replaced. I'd say so far it was the financially smart move.


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Just filed my first claim. Slightly cumbersome, but I have a feeling they'll work some of the bugs out as the plan ages a little.
> 
> So far I'm in it for one monthly payment of $25, and the $50 service fee, and I'm about to get a laptop replaced. I'd say so far it was the financially smart move.


Make sure and let us know the outcome, i.e. repaired the laptop, gave you a new one, etc.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gator1234 said:


> Make sure and let us know the outcome, i.e. repaired the laptop, gave you a new one, etc.


Of course.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Just filed my first claim. Slightly cumbersome, but I have a feeling they'll work some of the bugs out as the plan ages a little.
> 
> So far I'm in it for one monthly payment of $25, and the $50 service fee, and I'm about to get a laptop replaced. I'd say so far it was the financially smart move.


Just from curiousity, replaced or repaired?

I wonder if they cover software issues?
Even the maker won't cover software issues such as viruses as a general rule.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Just from curiousity, replaced or repaired?
> 
> I wonder if they cover software issues?
> Even the maker won't cover software issues such as viruses as a general rule.


They will get it running again, regardless of why it isn't working. That may, however, include wiping the HDD and reloading Windows (they ask you to include the recovery disc when you send it in).

As to the repair/replace question, I don't know yet. If it isn't economical to repair, they will contact me to discuss the value, and then send a check.

We'll see, the box and shipping label are on their way to me now.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi, Thanks for the answer.

Did they tell you to back up your data before sending it in?

1. Many people have not made the recovery disc set. They just don't understand why they need to do that.
2. Custom built computers will not have a recovery disc, they'll have a windows disc, a motherboard disc, a video card disc and so on. Many do not have those or do not know where the discs are.

3. I would expect them to wipe the drive every time. That will fix 50% plus of the problems. I suspect that as time goes by we will be hearing horror stories about people lost data. Financial, treasured pictures and videos and documents.

Hopefully I'm wrong. But for what they are getting paid I would not expect them to spend 5 minutes on software problems.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> Hopefully I'm wrong. But for what they are getting paid I would not expect them to spend 5 minutes on software problems.


How do you know how much they are getting paid?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, I was told to back everything up, though without pulling the drive out and connecting it to my computer, that will be tough. Haven't decided if I think it's worth the trouble. Everything on any significance (pics, music, etc) is already in a cloud somewhere. I know my wife has a few spreadsheets and Word docs she wouldn't be real happy about losing, but if she just backed everything up to our network drive like I told her a thousand times........


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> How do you know how much they are getting paid?


If the company D* is using for this insurance is, indeed, N.E.W., the employees that come to your home should be getting about $20 an hour.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> How do you know how much they are getting paid?


I'm actually basing it on what you pay for the coverage. I spent several hours just getting a virused computer booting and cleaning it. That was the time I spent on it not counting the time it was sitting there running cleaning and repair software. Overall it took 3 days.

Another one it took 24 hours to clone the bad drive and that was just the first step. That got the data recovered, then putting windows and all the drivers and software and security updates.

I wouldn't expect them to do that.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I'm actually basing it on what you pay for the coverage. I spent several hours just getting a virused computer booting and cleaning it. That was the time I spent on it not counting the time it was sitting there running cleaning and repair software. Overall it took 3 days.


You can't base it on what YOU pay. It is an insurance policy, much the same as what you have for your vehicle. As an example you pay $1000 per year for car insurance and have a $500 deductible. One month after you open the policy you have an accident. They will still pay that $10K collision repair bill even though your premiums do not cover the cost of the repair.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> I'm actually basing it on what you pay for the coverage. I spent several hours just getting a virused computer booting and cleaning it. That was the time I spent on it not counting the time it was sitting there running cleaning and repair software. Overall it took 3 days.
> 
> Another one it took 24 hours to clone the bad drive and that was just the first step. That got the data recovered, then putting windows and all the drivers and software and security updates.
> 
> I wouldn't expect them to do that.


How much would you charge to do that?

Rich


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Richierich said:


> Directv just sent me an Email about their New Expanded Technology Protection Plan.
> 
> It covers TV, PCs, Tablets, etc. all to repaired within 3 days.


I've never had their "protection/insurance" plan ever. Part of it is, I've had DVR's go bad on me, and I get them to send a replacement free. Once they tried to charge me, I told em are you kidding me? It's YOUR equipment I'm just leasing it. No way in hell am I paying for equipment that goes bad that I LEASE.

Now, if I lived in the midwest maybe I'd consider it. God knows the weather can mess things up fast...here out in the southwest, it doesn't happen...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Well technically if they did charge you, it's not for the equipment, it for shipping and handling. But I agree, in your case likely not a good investment.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Rich said:


> If the company D* is using for this insurance is, indeed, N.E.W., the employees that come to your home should be getting about $20 an hour.
> 
> Rich


Well I don't know how much DTV employee's get, but I can tell you as good as my installer was, he was not happy with his pay. One of the first thing's he complained about....he did a good job so I'm pleased.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> If the company D* is using for this insurance is, indeed, N.E.W., the employees that come to your home should be getting about $20 an hour.
> 
> Rich


:lol: Thats funny.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich said:


> How much would you charge to do that?
> 
> Rich


Reference to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3024622#post3024622

Data recovery is supposed to be $99, Virus cleaning $99, Install windows with all drivers and software Plus security updates $99.

You would also be surprised how often the cloning software can take a defective drive with non booting windows and the new drive will boot with everything OK after the clone. It depends on how bad the drive is.

While I think it is a bargain people complain and want a lower price. Since I'm not DirecTV that doesn't happen.

I have one right now where I need to pull the motherboard, replace a bad capacitor and hope that makes it boot every time. For $99 I'll be spending a couple of hours and hope it works when I'm done. This one has all kind of temp sensors and fan monitors hooked into the case. It will be a pain in the neck. Still only a flat $99 if successful.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> :lol: Thats funny.


What's funny? I'm not sure the company I'm talking about is the correct one. Do you know if it is?

Rich


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> What's funny? I'm not sure the company I'm talking about is the correct one. Do you know if it is?
> 
> Rich


It is.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> It is.


Next time I see that repairman, I gotta ask him if NEW was what I heard from him or if I heard the wrong thing. Whoever it was, he sure didn't like working for them.

Rich


----------



## LoveDoc143 (Oct 21, 2008)

To be fair, there aren't many people - CCRs included - that like working for NEW. This I know personally.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

LoveDoc143 said:


> To be fair, there aren't many people - CCRs included - that like working for NEW. This I know personally.


The guy I talked to had worked for several appliance repair companies and he said Sears was terrible to work for too. I bring this up because I know unhappy repairmen are prone to do the minimal amount of work possible. And not do it well.

Rich


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Had some serious problems a while back and took my PC to a local shop, and he said that as long as the computer had the windows sticker on it with the serial number for my copy of windows he was authorized to put a fresh copy of windows on the machine. To wipe the disk and replace Windows cost $85 and took a few hours. For $130 he would preserve all of the data files, photos, etc. and I could pick it up the next day.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Rich said:


> What's funny? I'm not sure the company I'm talking about is the correct one. Do you know if it is?
> 
> Rich


The $ is funny.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> The $ is funny.


I realize it's not much, but still don't get the joke. Serious question.

Rich


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Had some serious problems a while back and took my PC to a local shop, and he said that as long as the computer had the windows sticker on it with the serial number for my copy of windows he was authorized to put a fresh copy of windows on the machine. To wipe the disk and replace Windows cost $85 and took a few hours. For $130 he would preserve all of the data files, photos, etc. and I could pick it up the next day.


That seems a fair price, I suspect that the prevailing rates depend on where you are.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

I work for a company that does NEW work. they subcontract out and pay a flat rate for a service call. we are not paid by the hour. Our contract with them is $70 a call which I get 50% my company gets the rest. New requires us to order parts from them. Your tech may show up in 3 days but not repaired in 3 days. Techs are not necessarily factory authorized because those contracts are separate and with each manufacturer. I may work on something for New that I cannot under factory warranty, though we are authorized on most and have serviced the others in the past. They do usually ask several questions when I call for parts/authorization after the initial visit, like the condition of the product, was it possibly caused by customer abuse. Normally with a company like New there is no deductible.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> Just filed my first claim. Slightly cumbersome, but I have a feeling they'll work some of the bugs out as the plan ages a little.
> 
> So far I'm in it for one monthly payment of $25, and the $50 service fee, and I'm about to get a laptop replaced. I'd say so far it was the financially smart move.


 Is there a MAXIMUM payout per year on this plan? I know Verizon had that on their $10/mo TV plan. Once you reach that number you can't get any more service. It covered every TV in your home but you couldn't collect more than (whatever it was).

Edit: Found it. $6000


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mikec73 said:


> I work for a company that does NEW work. they subcontract out and pay a flat rate for a service call. we are not paid by the hour. Our contract with them is $70 a call which I get 50% my company gets the rest. New requires us to order parts from them. Your tech may show up in 3 days but not repaired in 3 days. Techs are not necessarily factory authorized because those contracts are separate and with each manufacturer. I may work on something for New that I cannot under factory warranty, though we are authorized on most and have serviced the others in the past. They do usually ask several questions when I call for parts/authorization after the initial visit, like the condition of the product, was it possibly caused by customer abuse. Normally with a company like New there is no deductible.


How many service calls a day did you get? More than you could do in a normal work day?

Rich


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The fact is now a day many consumer goods service people do not like their job. Most are over worked and under paid.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> The fact is now a day many consumer goods service people do not like their job. Most are over worked and under paid.


Seems like most of the appliance repairmen complain about the same thing: Too many jobs in one day and not enough compensation for doing those jobs. Seems as if each one gets a call from the dispatcher about a half hour after they arrive to see when they will be done and on their way to the next job. If I accept an afternoon "window", the guy shows up hours after the window closes.

So, I don't accept windows in the afternoon anymore, which is getting more and more difficult to do.

Rich


----------



## gpauljr (Jul 11, 2007)

Has anyone else had experience of making claims. If so what was the result?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

gpauljr said:


> Has anyone else had experience of making claims. If so what was the result?


Mine is pending back-ordered parts.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

While my laptop is still in for service (parts came in Friday), the communication thus far has been outstanding. I receive either a phone call or an email every couple of days with an update. Assuming the repair is completed quickly now that the parts are in, and the laptop comes back in good working order, I will be very impressed.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You are lucky, I have a back ordered part for a All In One computer that I ordered last week that Has a ETA into the warehouse of July 3rd. Then they close for the 4th of July and 5th and I may get it the 6th or the 9th. Or it may slip further as has happened in the past.

I feel bad for the owner.


----------



## MalachXaviel (Jul 7, 2012)

onebadmofo said:


> I've never had their "protection/insurance" plan ever. Part of it is, I've had DVR's go bad on me, and I get them to send a replacement free. Once they tried to charge me, I told em are you kidding me? It's YOUR equipment I'm just leasing it. No way in hell am I paying for equipment that goes bad that I LEASE.
> 
> Now, if I lived in the midwest maybe I'd consider it. God knows the weather can mess things up fast...here out in the southwest, it doesn't happen...


From my experience, the rate and ease at which cable companies will replace things like dvr's is amazing. If you purchase (PURCHASE... not lease) a computer hard drive and it's DOA, just getting that brand new hard drive returned and getting a new one can be a pain in itself (not to mention that there is usually a shipping fee which will never be waived despite the fact that you never even got to use the thing) and this is all for in warranty equipment that you actually purchased;

I dare you to go an electronic lease store like Aaron's or Smart Circle with DOA leased equipment and tell them "It's YOUR equipment I'm just leasing it". Most of the time, if you don't have proof, they won't replace it and they'll still charge you for it".

I've only ever dealt with DTV, DISH, and COX, but they all had receiver replacements down to an art form compared to the rest of the world (in my opinion).


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

MalachXaviel said:


> From my experience, the rate and ease at which cable companies will replace things like dvr's is amazing. If you purchase (PURCHASE... not lease) a computer hard drive and it's DOA, just getting that brand new hard drive returned and getting a new one can be a pain in itself (not to mention that there is usually a shipping fee which will never be waived despite the fact that you never even got to use the thing) and this is all for in warranty equipment that you actually purchased;
> 
> I dare you to go an electronic lease store like Aaron's or Smart Circle with DOA leased equipment and tell them "It's YOUR equipment I'm just leasing it". Most of the time, if you don't have proof, they won't replace it and they'll still charge you for it".
> 
> I've only ever dealt with DTV, DISH, and COX, but they all had receiver replacements down to an art form compared to the rest of the world (in my opinion).


 With TW, all I had to do was go into their customer center and tell them the receiver had gone bad. They brought out another one, and I was on my way. They are easy to self install and program.


----------



## reds fan (Nov 2, 2012)

If you have the Directv Premier Protection Plan with AHD, will it cover a TV with water damage?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

reds fan said:


> If you have the Directv Premier Protection Plan with AHD, will it cover a TV with water damage?


It appears no:
"Unintentional or accidental damage from handling
as a result of normal use ("ADH") for *Laptops,
Tablets and Netbooks* only if you are a Protection
Plan Premier with ADH."


----------



## KsBillsFan (Oct 16, 2009)

So for $25/mo and a $50 deductible, if my kid drops my iPad and cracks the screen or my laptop out of warranty dies, DTV fixes it for me? And if they don't fix it within 3 days, the $50 is refunded? 

How do they protect themselves from someone signing up for the service to cover an item that is already broken?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

KsBillsFan said:


> So for $25/mo and a $50 deductible, if my kid drops my iPad and cracks the screen or my laptop out of warranty dies, DTV fixes it for me? And if they don't fix it within 3 days, the $50 is refunded?


This is correct. I had fantastic results with my laptop repair myself.



KsBillsFan said:


> How do they protect themselves from someone signing up for the service to cover an item that is already broken?


This is an excellent question!


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

The problems I've had with repairs on my TV or PC or time related. It takes a few days before they show up, and then another few days before they get the part. And if they diagnosed the problem wrong, you have to wait another few days for another part. After several adjustments and three part repairs, they finally replaced the set. 

On my PC, I got a service call and he couldn't figure out the problem. So then I had to send it back to the HP center about three times and they still couldn't fix it. They could never figure out why windows kept shutting down. They replaced the power supply and the mother board more than once. They finally replaced it. The new replacement was better than what I originally had. It has wireless keyboard and mouse. But one day, I decided to connect the wired keyboard that they told me to keep. The darn thing shut windows down. It appears the problem might have been the keyboard having some sort of short. Both TV and PC failed within the first year. The calls and shipping did not cost anything extra.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

n3vino said:


> The problems I've had with repairs on my TV or PC or time related. It takes a few days before they show up, and then another few days before they get the part. And if they diagnosed the problem wrong, you have to wait another few days for another part. After several adjustments and three part repairs, they finally replaced the set.
> 
> On my PC, I got a service call and he couldn't figure out the problem. So then I had to send it back to the HP center about three times and they still couldn't fix it. They could never figure out why windows kept shutting down. They replaced the power supply and the mother board more than once. They finally replaced it. The new replacement was better than what I originally had. It has wireless keyboard and mouse. But one day, I decided to connect the wired keyboard that they told me to keep. The darn thing shut windows down. It appears the problem might have been the keyboard having some sort of short. Both TV and PC failed within the first year. The calls and shipping did not cost anything extra.


the USB bus can do that.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I had fantastic luck with mine...it took two months for the issue to get resolved, and even then it was only resolved by replacing it with a brand new mid 2012 MacBook Pro. But as a replacement for my original 2006 MacBook? I faired pretty well. :-/


----------



## Coheedtheslayer (May 3, 2014)

Anyone else have any experience with this adh plan


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

I have used it twice already. 1st time wife spilled coke in Macbook Air, they replaced it with a brand new (newer model) 2nd time was my Onkyo AVR HDMI output went out. I shipped it on their dime both ways and fixed took about 7 days total. Payed $50 deductible 2nd time 1st time it was refunded because it took them about 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Coheedtheslayer (May 3, 2014)

How old was the old imac and the new one? I've got an imac from 2005 I wonder if they would replace it with a current version if it failed one day and couldn't be fixed .


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Coheedtheslayer said:


> How old was the old imac and the new one? I've got an imac from 2005 I wonder if they would replace it with a current version if it failed one day and couldn't be fixed .


You jest! Or not. Hard to know.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

From the plan's ToS

At our sole discretion, if we determine that we cannot economically service your product as specified in this Plan, we may replace your product with a replacement product of like kind and quality that performs to the factory specifications of the original product, or we may issue you a check for the fair market value of your product, not to exceed the Limit of Liability as stated below. $2000 per claim


----------



## Coheedtheslayer (May 3, 2014)

Anyone else have anything to say about it ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Coheedtheslayer said:


> Anyone else have anything to say about it ?


Not sure what you want to hear or want us to tell you. If you think the plan is gong to replace your G5 with a brand new iMac, IMO, is not going to happen. you might get a check TOWARDS it, but you will def be coughing out some cash for it.

Last time I look, a G5 was going on eBay for about $300


----------



## Coheedtheslayer (May 3, 2014)

Ok as long as it would go towards something


----------

